# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  البحث عن كتاب طلوع سعد السعود في أخبار وهران و الجزائر و أسبانيا و فرنسا

## علي رحيلة

السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام
سرني ما فد رأيت من تعاونكم و حرصكم على إيصال المعلومة كاملة.
إخوتي الكرام ما أبحث عنه كتاب : :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  طلوع سعد السعود في أخبار وهران و الجزائر و أسبانيا و فرنسا إلى أواخر القرن االتاسع عشر :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
إني بحاجة ماسة لهذا الكتاب لإتمام بحثي.
شكرا و جزاكم الله كل الخير

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

إن كنت من سكان الجزائر ........
الكتاب موجود في المكتبة المركزية بوهران بالجزائر وقد اطلعت عليه كذا مرة لكنه كبير الحجم نوعا ما ولا يستطيع نسخه إلا عارف بطرق النسخ ومتمرس فيه و الكتاب محقق إن لم تخني ذاكرتي فهو من تحقيق الدكتور يحيى بوعزيز رحمه الله .
موفق بإذن الله .

----------

